

Show HN: Access new kinds of meta data about any web page - frankienwafili
http://www.ebroach.com

======
frankienwafili
You'll be able to see (quantitatively) things such as how controversial an
article is, how useful a tutorial/how-to is, how funny or boring or (a bunch
of other things) an essay is, and more information of this nature. Right now
it is a standalone system, but we're working on integrating it with google
search through extensions.

